# Boot help!?



## RememberanceDay (23 Jan 2011)

Ok, I'm not sure wether this goes on the Uniform page or here, so sorry if it's meant to be on the other page... I am talking about Cadet boots though.  :stars:


Anyways, I've looked and can't find a straight answer... How do you take care of these boots? Are you supposed to use a certian polish, or anything? Can you spray them with a sealer? And can you change the laces to a 'normal' kind ( The ones I have now don't even fully lace up, and I just mean slightly longer, plain black ones. Not hot pink or something crazy...)? 

I know what some are going to say, 'Just go talk to the SO'. It's hard though, because he (and every one else) is so busy, and I get to the building just before Colours and leave right after Liberty Boat, because of the long trek home. So, when I have a minute, he is way to busy to talk to me... (Same with the POs, higher ranked officers and other Cadets.)

Thanks  ???


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jan 2011)

site:army.ca polish boots


----------



## DexOlesa (23 Jan 2011)

For starters which boots are they? The Mark 3's, or GP's? I had the same problem with my issued Mark 3 laces. too short, I just went to the Canex (cause I was at RMC and couldn't leave as a first year) and bought laces that were long enough.  As for care, if they are mark 3's just regular Kiwi polish. If they are GP's I believe you use paste not polish (someone who has GP's is welcome to correct me here).


----------



## Franko (23 Jan 2011)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> For starters which boots are they? The Mark 3's, or GP's? I had the same problem with my issued Mark 3 laces. too short, I just went to the Canex (cause I was at RMC and couldn't leave as a first year) and bought laces that were long enough.  As for care, if they are mark 3's just regular Kiwi polish. If they are GP's I believe you use paste not polish (someone who has GP's is welcome to correct me here).



The op is a cadet and talking about parade ankle boots.


----------



## DexOlesa (23 Jan 2011)

yeah we recieved those crappy things too. Pain in the butt to polish.


----------



## Occam (23 Jan 2011)

I hate to tell you folks this, but those are the same ankle boots that I was issued as a cadet...in 1979....and are the same ankle boots we've been issued in the CF since then too.  They're actually pretty easy to polish as they don't flex a whole lot.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> in 1979....and are the same ankle boots we've been issued in the CF since then too.



Myself and others in the early-mid 2000s were issued the older style ankle boots, and all the Senior NCOs, etc have the older style too. Only seen the newer ones with the Vibram soles issued in the last few years/


----------



## DexOlesa (23 Jan 2011)

yeah we were issued those as our parade boots with gators at RMC, the stretch job over the toe is horrible, all wrinkled, they come fairly shiny to begin with (i wore them for weeks without polishing them once and was asked how i got them to look so good).


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys  Those are the boots... Should be interesting.


----------



## gun runner (29 Jan 2011)

Good point to note about the varnish on the boots, remove it before you polish. Trust me. Cheers.  

On a side note..the comment about standing in front of the troops is not very like by the CF. They find it in bad taste. Ubique.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you folks this, but those are the same ankle boots that I was issued as a cadet...in 1979....and are the same ankle boots we've been issued in the CF since then too.  They're actually pretty easy to polish as they don't flex a whole lot.



They're actually the new style with the vibram soles and the coating on the leather (making them very difficult to polish without stripping them down to bare leather first - and that causes the uppers to crack into small sectors once they are actually polished). They suck to polish and your heels just don't click when hitting the pavement like they used to. Parades will never be the same again.


----------



## DexOlesa (30 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They suck to polish and your heels just don't click when hitting the pavement like they used to. Parades will never be the same again.



Absolutely right. The soft soles just don't have that satisfying BANG that a good hard soled Mk3 combat boot does.


----------



## Nault_army (18 Feb 2011)

Ummmmm.. I wouldn't melt anything on my boot or apply anything that's been heated onto it. That's what causes boot cancer. But anyways, after many years of polishing my boots and other peoples boots, I HAVE polished your kind of boots and once you get the hang of it they can become shinier than the old ones, which I have. Just takes practice. If you DON'T know techniques to polish, then I can help you out. Don't put any sealer on it or any of those scrub-on polishes and leave it there, it makes polishing so much harder  :nod:  If your boot laces don't come up all the way, you can ask to get new ones, as boot laces are usually very long (unless they cut them over there..) But you shouldn't put other laces besides the ones they issue you. Hope it helps, good luck!


----------

